# Crawfishing!



## robisra (Dec 13, 2009)

Found a new use for my brute - catching bait. This was a Doles weekend, so took the brute to creekbottom. This time, I didn't have the family with me, so I took some chances that I havent taken in the past and went through holes, creeks, and one pond that I hadn't been through before. Didn't let the kids on the hondas show me out this time! I know you guys know this, but for me, it is new - water wheelies are a freaking blast!!! At one point I was going down a trail and attempted a hole that sunk to the fenders. When I got my butt off of the bike, it floated, and I was able to drive it out by standing beside it. Proves to me that Laws paddle great. The next hole down the same trail, I sank it again, but this hole had so much soft mud, there was no floating out of it. I sunk to my thighs trying to walk through it. Then I saw the very large black snake on the bank watching me. I'm sure he though it was funny, but i didn't. This is the most likely hole where I picked up the rider in my skid plate.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i've picked up small bream before.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice! Drive back through a few more 100 times and we'll have a boil! :rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Crawfish boil and robisra's and fish fry at Phree's.

Don't get no better than that.:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That's hillarious


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

we splashed out a couple small perch in some of the holes out at Crosby one day... the crawfish is a first for me... LOL


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

yummy looks like dinner .


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

:bigok: dinner time :bigok:


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ive caught a few before in my riding days


----------



## Brute750Noobie (Mar 16, 2011)

That is awsome. ha ha ha


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i caught a catfish on my floorboard in an irrigation pond in abbeville once. haha and a few different little fish out of the creek at doles as well


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Never caught a fish, but had a buddy hit a flying duck and that was funny as ol' hell!!....feathers were everywhere!!


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

never caught any fish or crawdads but i did his a deer on my lil suzuki once. talkin bout one heck of a day.


----------

